# Pronto Remote and 721



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Is anyone using a Philips Pronto remote with the 721?

Are any discrete on and off codes available. I'm also looking for feedback on how the two work together.

I'm currently using two Dish 5000 receivers and have to leave them on all the time.

I have tried searching this forum and also on Remotecentral.com for anyone posting discrete codes. Nothing found.

Thanks!


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a pronto and it works just fine. I do not have any discrete codes but would love to find some. After I settle on my 721 programming I was planning on uploading to remotecentral. I am still messing around with various configs. Please post any discrete codes you find here. Thanks....marshal


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

Discrete codes found for PVR501:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?602

They work on my 501. Give them a try on your 721.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Thanks Andrea!!


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

Did they work?!?


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

In addition to my 501, they also worked on my model 5000. I'll bet they'll work on most dish receivers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

These codes should work for every Dish receiver. But they are NOT addressable, so if you have more than 1 receiver in the same location (like I do) they will control them all at the same time.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

Mark has figured out the addressable discrete codes here:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?611


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

Andrea, were you going to do a 2003 calendar?

I've been wanting to thank you for all the work you put into the Dish Network Logos. My Pronto wouldn't be the same without them!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah, I need to make a 2003 calendar. I can make a B&W one quick, but I need to make a color one at some point, too. I'll see if I can't do the B&W 2003 calendar this week and get it uploaded to Remote Central.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Adress the other Dish Network factory remotes to other codes than code 1 so that way you know your remote will work the receiver in which you choose that you did not program with another code other than 1.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

so what's the word on these discrete codes? Will they power the 721 for sure? Who has tried?

I don't have a pronto.. I wonder if there's a way to program them into my old HP 48 GX calculator so I can teach my Marantz RC2000 MkII remote.

Anyone live in Austin and have a Pronto?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

kyoo - I believe that you can use Prontoedit with your Marantz remote, can't you? If so, you can use these codes directly - just cut and paste them into prontoedit and download to your marantz remote.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Mark,

That sounds cool.. but I doubt you're right.. but I hope you are.. You are probably thinking of one of the other model Marantz remotes. I have a RC2000 MkII.

So, are you sure?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope - I didn't realize how many different marantz remotes there were. You'd need at least the model 3200 or the 5000 to use prontoedit. Check out www.remotecentral.com for details.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, I just bit the bullet, and purchased a 721 to replace my ailing DP. I also have a 4000. I currently have a Pronto (TSU1000) that I use to program both. I found a workaround for the 4000 power, but not for the DP. Hopefully the discretes above will work for the 721 when I get it next week. Currently, both receivers are on address 1, but have different IR codes, and only the 4000 has UHF. However, since the 721 also has UHF, I have to have different addresses now, so I will probably move my 4000 to address #2, and re-enter all the IR codes for doing that, so I can steal address 1 codes for the 721 if someone has already done that. Are there some CCFs that have the 721 in them posted already?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Wouldn't it be easier to just learn all of the buttons on the 721 remote? I've got a pretty nice layout for my 501 in my ccf that I'd be happy to provide you, but my experience is it's easier to just teach the remote the codes in prontoedit.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a pronto and a 721 but I have not tried the code. (Unfortunately too busy working on other things - Plus I have a new baby coming in 3 weeks)  

As soon as I get a few minutes I will see if it works or not. BTW my 721's remote address is 13.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just tried it on my Dish 6000 and my 721. The codes work on the 6000, however they do NOT work with the 721 (Even with the L1.05 update)


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Mark, your right. The easiest thing is to re-learn the 721 commands into my current CCF. I looked for 721 CCFs at remotecentral.com but there weren't any. I guess it's easy for me to add the PIP and other features into my current CCF. 

Scott, that's a real bummer about the 721 discretes not working. I guess I'll just leave it ON.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its always on anyways even when its off.  So no biggie for me.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

I've been thinking how to program my pronto for the 721. One thought is to put in a keyboard that, suing a sylus to select the letters, does a macro to select that letter. Voila- instant keyboard. The other thing I was thinking of adding were some explicit slow-mo and frame advance commands, but this wasn't obvious what's the difference between fast forward and slow-mo forward in the upcoming release. Oh well, this will be obvious once it's available.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

Did Dish ever update the 721 firmware to work with the discrete power codes?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Andrea,

To the best of my knowledge the 721 has never been updated to support discrete power codes. I've been discussing this with Matt Winston at Dish Technical Support since late last year and can't get an answer. I also emailed during the last Tech Chat back in February. The Dish Network VP in charge of Software answered my question on air and stated that support for discrete power codes in the 721 would be included in a software update to be sent out in March. The two most recent updates (L1.11 & L1.12-both in May I believe) didn't include the support. This assumes that the codes for the 721 would be the same as for their other receivers. It's possible, though unlikely, that they added support but used a different code possibly because of something to do with thier EZ Remote product (according to Matt at Dish). I'm going to be emailing again at next month's Tech Chat to see if I can get an answer. Maybe the long awaited L1.13 will add the support. L1.11 & L1.12 were just maintenance releases and very little of substance was added to these releases (as far as I know only the audio/video sync problem being fixed was noticable in these two releases)

Bob Liss


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I programmed the discreet codes in my pronto pro and I can verify that they do work on the 6000 receiver  Been looking for these babies for a long time.


Ken


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

Yes, they do work on the 6000 as I have one sitting right above my 721. They work for all Dish receivers except the 721 and the Dishplayer, as far as I know. I don't expect this support to be added to the Dishplayer as it's a very different product compared to all of Dish's other receivers. I do expect it to be added to the 721 since it was promised during the 02/10/03 Tech Chat. The failure of Dish to add the support for discrete power codes is just indicative of their inability to deliver on promises made and is why so many of us are frustrated with their receivers and their technical support.

Bob


----------

